# Any info on these old ID12's?



## loNote (Nov 26, 2007)

I got these a couple days ago thinking I was buying IDQ's. Turns out these are ID12 single 8 ohm. I can not find any info on these particular subs. I may swap them in place of my Shiva MKIII subs in my HT boxes and see how they do.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

The IDQ V2's were more for sq and small sealed enclosures. The ID V2's, from memory, were more of an spl oriented sub. I believe the 12 likes about 2 cubes ported and 250-350 watts. Should do nicely as a ht sub.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

SoundJunkie said:


> The IDQ V2's were more for sq and small sealed enclosures. The ID V2's, from memory, were more of an spl oriented sub. I believe the 12 likes about 2 cubes ported and 250-350 watts. Should do nicely as a ht sub.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I believe this is correct... I have an IDQ v2 in a TINY box because its the best sounding small box speaker I have heard or could locate... The IDs like larger boxes.


----------

